# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الدكتور مهدي قاضي.

## حمزة بن محمد

رجل بآلاف الرجال
عاش هموم الأمة
وتألم لآلامها
فلا تحسبه يعيش إلا لها
رحل اليوم ساجدا في قيام الليل
فما أحسنها من خاتمة 
وما أكرمه من رب
رحمك الله وأسكنك الفردوس الأعلى
اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك وردنا إلى الحق ردا جميلا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://www.bawabatii.com/news110163.html

----------


## حمزة بن محمد

كتب ثامر سباعنة:
رحمك الله شيخي مهدي
 اعتدت بعد كل مره أتحرر فيها من الاسر ان أتلقى منه التهنئة بالحريه، ولكن هذه المره تأخرت التهنئة. 
 تعرفت عليه  منذ سنوات طوال من خلال موقعه ( عوده ودعوة) فقد نشر لي اكثر  من ١٣٠ مقاله وكان دائم الحب لفلسطين واهلها وله العديد من المؤلفات والكتب  والمحاضرات.
 وبينما انا الان اتصفح موقعه تفاجأت من الخبر :
 وفاة الداعية مهدي القاضي ساجدا في مصلاه.
 الوفاة كانت ب ٢١/٢/٢٠١٧ اثناء وجودي في الاسر

 رحمك الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .*

----------

